
After 24 seasons of Top Gear, do new hosts make the show worth watching? - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/12/14900386/top-gear-season-24-the-grand-tour-matt-leblanc-chris-harris-rory-reid
======
boznz
Personally I never gave a toss whether a Ferrari was 2mS faster than a
Porsche, Top Gear was never about the cars its about the presenters and their
stupid car choices, unreal situations they got themselves in and constant put
downs of each other, the three grumpy old men felt more unscripted than the
new guys.

